# Traveling



## gtprince (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to eventually travel a different place of the world once a year, and I was looking into common themes such as World Discovery Club and RCI. Although I do not like RCI, as you have to bank weeks, and wait for someone to use it and then wait for one to surface before you can use it. Is there such a program where ur allocated a certain amount of points every year to travel to a resort/hotel or some form of an all inclusive trip and your not set on that destination? Or does type of travel idea only exist in fiction.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

When I've looked into timeshares, I found that the annual fee you have to pay is usually almost as much as what you would pay for a reasonably priced hotel in the destination.

All-inclusive trips don't really exist outside the Caribbean from what I've seen.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

With RCI, you bank your week and then can instantly book something. You do NOT need to wait for someone to use it.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Here are some of the top beaches FYI.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tom-m...tml?utm_hp_ref=canada-travel&ir=Canada+Travel


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Spudd said:


> When I've looked into timeshares, I found that the annual fee you have to pay is usually almost as much as what you would pay for a reasonably priced hotel in the destination.
> 
> All-inclusive trips don't really exist outside the Caribbean from what I've seen.


There are all-inclusives around the Mediterranean also. Turkey has many- but of course it is to the detriment of the local economy. You can stay in a decent mid-range place and eat in great local restaurants for less, without the 'herd' mentality. All-inclusives benefit huge corporations and take needed income out of the pockets of small restauranteurs. I stayed at one in Alanya, Turkey because the flight and hotel package was a great deal from Budapest, but I ate in the nearby town. The places I ate were more interesting, had more authentic food, and were really cheap. I remember one restaurant owner, after feeding me an astounding, huge, fresh seafood meal for about $12, telling me how the new all-inclusives nearby had killed his business. I was the only customer- beautiful place, traditional decor, a patio, awesome food. Next time I go overland and sleep local.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

My advice...just put some $ aside in a separate account and book your own trip to where you want to go, when you want to go. It is much easier to pay and book than to wait for various weeks ot open up in various locations. I have spoken w a few people who are quite frustrated that they have to wait for up to a year to go somewhere else in the RCI group.


----------

